# Coded Driveway Protection



## rogerab (Sep 26, 2002)

What is Coded Driveway Protection?.
Is the alarm system included with the 2003 300i as standard?.
If not will the red clowns nose alarm flash without an alarm system?.


----------



## rogerab (Sep 26, 2002)

*330i not 300i*

Ooops, I should have said 330i.


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

Rogerab

This refers to the special "chip" in the keys. This chip ensures that the car cannot be started any other way. The ignition cylinder has a "ring antenna" that reads the chip and will not allow the car to start without it.

The car alarm is NOT standard, although the alarm module and door, hood and trunk "pins" are included. The siren, motion sensor and tilt sensor are what must be bought separately (about $420CDN plus tax). Then you have to get the dealer to program it.
Also, there is NO Shock Sensor, but you can buy one from DEI and attach it to the Hood Pin. This sensor is about $54CDN plus tax, and can be ordered from from an Ottawa alarm dealer, or you can check with dealers in Winnipeg. There is also a place that our US friends order from (Audio Warehouse, NJ - $18US). I ordered from both locations and the price is about the same when you add in exchange, shipping and customs broker fees. 

The clown nose CAN be set (via dealer programming again) to blink (as can the lights) WITHOUT the alarm kit being present, because the alarm module is built into the car. You just won't hear any confimation beeps because that is provided by the siren.


----------

